# Thinkin bout fast intake mani



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

was wondering what i would exactly need to do this install new fuel rails etc. just wondering if any body had any suggestions and do i need to get a tune to accomaodate more air ?????


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

save your money buy a used ls6 intake. get more hp and its direct bolt on with stock rails and all no tune required


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What year?


----------



## 04blackgoat (Apr 29, 2007)

If you have an 04 you already have an LS6 intake manifold. If 05,06 then a ported stock manifold would work,or you could look into the fast manifolds, either way make sure you know where you plan to go in the future for mods, if MAGGIE, TVS, or 112 122, then don't do a manifold, or just have stock one ported.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> was wondering what i would exactly need to do this install new fuel rails etc. just wondering if any body had any suggestions and do i need to get a tune to accomaodate more air ?????


If your an 04 then the stock LS6 intake mani will flow nicely. Until you get into more then bolt on you should be fine.

If your an 05/0 then looking into a FAST is worht it, or even just porting if your on a budget. Either way, you will have nice gains and will need atune to get all of the HP out of it... but shoudl be able to run without one.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

lol you should see the knock you get when you run untuned...


----------

